# Journey- Best of Winners- Erie Shores show!!



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations!! Just look at her, she is really sparkly in that ring! Such a beauty.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats! She is simply stunning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

First off, I hope her win has you feelng better! And 2nd......was there ever a doubt of her being a winner? Not in my eyes! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, I am feeling a little sick now myself (just kidding). She did you proud. She really shone in the ring, congratulations.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats...she looked wonderful


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats!! She is so beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd like to thank you all for your warm, kind comments. I was crawling out of my skin yesterday with excitement. I am so proud of this girl, I cannot even put it into words. We are off today to watch her in the ring, and if my God's grace she happens to repeat, she will be a champion. The judge today is from South Africa, so hopefully used to seeing natural tails and are not put off by colour.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Her groom looks fabulous. I guess that's why they are telling me to wait to grow more neck hair on jazz.  I watched all the videos. She looked the best to me, too. The judge really went over her and you could tell he was comparing fronts in best of winners. It doesn't seem like she has shown enough to be so close to her championship. Congratulations. Do you need majors and such in Canada? How many poodles for how many points? I think I will look it up for fun. 

Good luck today! I'll be thinking good thoughts and rooting for her from afar.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Came back on here to see if you were able to watch her while peeking around a corner. I meant to mention that your handler looks like a great guy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!! Beautiful beautiful Jorney!! Hope you are feeling better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Very pretty Cherie, if she didn't finish today it will happen soon, she is just too pretty!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey did not do anything on Saturday, but she looked amazing doing it. Just prior to her entering the ring, there was a dog fight in the tent near the entrance to her ring, between two Scotties. TOTALLY spooked her and she kept her tail down part of the time when moving around the ring, and was distracted because she kept looking over her shoulder to where the fight was. As long as she was standing still, she looked amazing...lol! Today is another day. And she is entered at a three day show in two weeks with her Uncle Will handling her again.
Here are some photos and a video from Saturday...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aside from her win on Friday, the best part of this is today SHE IS COMING HOME!!! I've not had my hands on my baby girl for twelve long days! We have her home for nine days and then she is back with Will to prep for the next show. This has been very hard on me, but apparently she has thoroughly enjoyed her time away at Camp.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sammy66 said:


> Congrats...she looked wonderful


Were you at the show? I'd love to meet you! Will you be at the Monarch Shows? I am not sure what days we will be there...definitely the Sunday though so we can bring her home. If you are going to be there, let me know, will you?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She certainly did look great! Have fun again today. You never know what's going to happen in a show. That's the excitement of it. Every judge likes something a little different.  It's hard having them away, even if for a short time, but Journey looks very well taken care of.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I think any of us that had the honor of seeing her grow up all knew in our hearts that she would shine in the ring! Congratulations, she is stunning!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WINNERS BITCH!!! 2 or 3 more points!! The sucky thing is, Standards were to go in at 10:15 with 7 males and three girl puppies ahead of Journey. Bruce got there at 10:10 and the Standards were done!! So no photos or videos today, but we will deal with it. A huge shout out to Will Alexander and Team journey! AWESOME weekend!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Whoo Hoo! FABULOUS! Hardly fair that they showed early- especially standards. They are almost always the last to go here. Will she be going in a few weeks? HOW EXCITING! If she was able to finish in that few of shows, you may need to take her across the border.  She is really lovely. I love her butt. A lot of females are lacking a shelf and she has such a nice one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Whoo Hoo! FABULOUS! Hardly fair that they showed early- especially standards. They are almost always the last to go here. Will she be going in a few weeks? HOW EXCITING! If she was able to finish in that few of shows, you may need to take her across the border.  She is really lovely. I love her butt. A lot of females are lacking a shelf and she has such a nice one.


Her next shows are in two weekends- The Monarch KC shows. Fri., Sat. and Sunday, and I am entering her in the Hamilton shows the following week, just in case.

We are talking about the possibility of her showing in the US. We will see. We do have a wedding in the works and other things going on, so we are not sure yet.

Thank you. I love HER and I love her TYPE. She is a solid, pretty girl. I love her bum too!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations Great win !


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Were you at the show? I'd love to meet you! Will you be at the Monarch Shows? I am not sure what days we will be there...definitely the Sunday though so we can bring her home. If you are going to be there, let me know, will you?


No, was not there, I am at Orono next week with Sophie and my Baby then some eastern Ontario shows with sophie. I am pretty sure we will meet up sometime soon.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!

She is expertly groomed and presented! 
Very nice wins and lovely girl. 

Can't wait until she is a CH :first:


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

congratulations beautiful girl!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"one must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> . The judge today is from South Africa, so hopefully used to seeing natural tails and are not put off by colour.


Was it Jackie Browning?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ponki...Mrs. Morison. She and her husband are both judges.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I got the sent to me by a photographer at the show- Kayla Mollon, and had to share. I love it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have heard from several people, including Journey's handler, that on Sunday, when she got Winners Bitch, that she was also awarded Best Opposite Sex, beating a multi BIS black bitch. Could I be happier? I don't think so! We will be calling the show sec'try to confirm how many points she got on Sunday and will know if she is sitting on 8 or 9 points now....almost there!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Her groom looks fabulous. I guess that's why they are telling me to wait to grow more neck hair on jazz.  I watched all the videos. She looked the best to me, too. The judge really went over her and you could tell he was comparing fronts in best of winners. It doesn't seem like she has shown enough to be so close to her championship. Congratulations. Do you need majors and such in Canada? How many poodles for how many points? I think I will look it up for fun.
> 
> Good luck today! I'll be thinking good thoughts and rooting for her from afar.


To get a Canadian championship, we need ten points under three different judges and we have to have at least one major of no less than two points. Thankfully it is not all over the board like in the US but the same nationwide. If I ever am able to figure out your system, I will be an old lady in a wheelchair!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If I ever am able to figure out your system, I will be an old lady in a wheelchair!


Me, too.  
Thanks for the explanation. Here if you live in a state that has fewer poodles being shown you don't need as many poodles for a major. In CA you need 6 males or 8 females for the lowest point major (3). You have to get two majors and 15 points for a championship. Majors are hard. I guess they should be hard. 

Congratulations on the best opposite sex, too! Whoo hoo. Honestly, if she can get her Canadian championship as a red and do it so neatly you should really try for a US one, too. You are so near the border. The videos show what a super nice girl she is.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

good job she is so pretty


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

She is so pretty... ugh, I would give my two front teeth for a girl like her!
Congratulations on the wins! Well deserved


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Ponki- she is being bred next year if her testing is all favourable, and the sire of her future litter is a glorious, remarkable lad. We anticipate lush apricot babies.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Can you tell who is the chosen one? Or, are you keeping your plans close for now?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's really got that star quality, I love the way she breezes into the ring like she's the reason for the party! Great attitude!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Can you tell who is the chosen one? Or, are you keeping your plans close for now?


We are keeping it quiet for a while longer...lol! but he is a HOTTIE!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Can't wait to here who the Romeo is.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well Ponki- she is being bred next year if her testing is all favourable, and the sire of her future litter is a glorious, remarkable lad. We anticipate lush apricot babies.


ohhh...Thou tempteth me... I'll have to convince Ponki that she needs brother or sister (I don't think she'll mind)


----------

